# July 16



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Left the house a little later with an early morning high tide. Last trip only had one fish before midnight and midnight seemed to be the time to go.Started off great with good water and a moving tide. Had 6 fish within the first hour and had a limit within 2 hours. Then we had a light show with a summer storm and called it a night. Quality fish with the largest right at 20 inches. ​


----------



## azevedo16 (Aug 18, 2010)

very nice!!


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Those biggest 3 are chunks!!!


----------



## seabass (May 7, 2009)

that what I say forget the tide just go


----------



## 2112 (May 4, 2008)

Yum


----------



## bowdiddly (Jan 6, 2010)

As usual you bringin home the doormats. Nice.


----------



## Ruger7mmmag (Jun 3, 2011)

Well done Bama. Every night I'd like to go, but over here in Mobile it's been one lightning strike after the other lately and with the 10' sea striker gig I have, I'm not excited about being on the water holding that thing! Nice flatties.


----------

